# Xubuntu 14.04LTS old hardware viable?



## JunkBear (May 22, 2014)

Can Xubuntu help revive or maintain alive a older system with P4 skt478 and DDR 266-333-400 memory onboard graphics or smetimes only 32megs agp 4x?


----------



## TRWOV (May 22, 2014)

yes. I don't recall if Xubuntu uses xcfe or lxde but it not just install lxde and select it from the login screen. lxde has lower memory footprint than xfce.


----------



## JunkBear (May 22, 2014)

I tried the 14.04 it boot with small icon at bottom screen with system under my avatar but stay in black screeneven after 15 minutes.

EDIT: After trying the DVd on another computer it boot fine and can use the tryout from DVD. So I guess my LGoptical is dying. That could explain some booting problems I have sometimes. Computer hangout without video or image but after reset the computer it works fine.


----------



## Peter1986C (May 22, 2014)

Lubuntu schould indeed be lighter than Xubuntu.


----------



## Liquid Cool (May 22, 2014)

If you're going into a black screen at bootup, it sounds like a graphics problem to me.  F2 will take you into a GRUB option screen...I can't remember the options off hand, but you might want to do a google search on the topic, I've had this problem on several distros I've tried and the solution was an easy fix...probably should have written it down.

LC


----------



## Jstn7477 (May 23, 2014)

I am unsure about Lubuntu/Xubuntu, but I know that after Ubuntu 12.04 LTS, DirectX 7 class GPUs are not properly supported anymore (Intel 845G/865G and below, GeForce4 MX and below, and I imagine the Radeon 7500 series and below).  I know that GeForce FX and Intel 915G are fine, don't know about Radeons of that age or SiS/VIA chipsets either.


----------



## JunkBear (May 23, 2014)

It's the system under my avatar so 8600GT. The other computer I tried and that works fine is an onboard graphic chipset 915G.


----------



## n0tiert (May 25, 2014)

Try Lubuntu 12.04 LTS and do a dist upgrade if still having problems with latest 14.04


----------



## JunkBear (May 25, 2014)

It's already done the system now have 14.04 LTS. Thx


----------

